# Hollow Form with Red Tailed Hawk Feathers



## mhbeauford (Feb 1, 2012)

This is a hollow form 13" x 4" in box elder. The feathers are done with a woodburning tool then colored with acrylic. The piercing was done with a dental type tool, air powered @350,000 rpm. The feathers are done to look like the feathers of a Red Tailed Hawk.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 1, 2012)

Man I am speechless.  That is just stunning work.


----------



## holmqer (Feb 1, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic. Consistent piercing, great detail on the feathers, nice rim


----------



## markgum (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW......


----------



## johncrane (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## JeffT (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful work! Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 1, 2012)

I am with everyone else.  AWESOME!!


----------



## boxerman (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome seems to be the word and it describes it perfectly.


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 1, 2012)

When i first looked at this picture i thought you glued feathers on. I would say you did a amazing job on the feathers.


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 1, 2012)

Uuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :bulgy-eyes:

Once I get my jaw back in place, I will say how really great that is.........
Thanks for showing something awesome besides a pen.
gordon


----------



## bluwolf (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice, well done!

Mike


----------



## fiferb (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm with James, I thought you'd glued feathers on until I read the description. Amazing work!


----------



## firedkm (Feb 2, 2012)

That is some purty looking art work! Awesome job on faking me out with the feathers. I thought they were real too:embarrassed:


----------



## JohnU (Feb 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!  The color in your feathers are dead on and look real.  Over all,  Outstanding!


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 3, 2012)

350,000 RPM!  I wouldn't want to be anywhere around equipment turning that fast.


What kind of wood did you use here?

There is so much going on, I'm amazed by everything!





Scott


----------



## mhbeauford (Feb 3, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> 350,000 RPM!  I wouldn't want to be anywhere around equipment turning that fast.
> 
> 
> What kind of wood did you use here?
> ...



It's the same kind of tool that the dentist uses in your mouth except I use one with a straight shaft like dental techs use. The cutters are solid carbide with 1/16" shaft and a 1/32" cutting tip about 5/32" long. With cutters that small you need that speed to get the surface speed to cut well. I work with a magnifying head piece to see the detail.

The wood is Box Elder (Ash Leaf Maple)


----------



## Haynie (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm with ol crabcreek there.  I thought you glued the feathers on.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 3, 2012)

When i manage to get a pen finished where the blank and components come together with no detectable bump, I nearly break my arm patting myself on the back.  Something of this nature is inconceivable to me.  Your talent and patience must be great.
Charles


----------



## hewunch (Feb 3, 2012)

fiferb said:


> I'm with James, I thought you'd glued feathers on until I read the description. Amazing work!



Me too. Awesome work!


----------



## Robert111 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just a beautiful creation! It all works so well together!


----------



## fernhills (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice, Beautiful.. Is that a 2 piece HF ?.. I have been reading about them. I am very interested in making them, not any where near the art work that you can do, but a little further down the line. There is not to much info out there about 2 piece HF`s.  I have attempted to crudely make a small one, shown in another post. Now that i have seen yours i will strive to make one a little better then the 1st one i did.  Thanks for showing.. Carl


----------



## socdad (Feb 3, 2012)

I always look at the photos before I read the description and I was ready to go into a ‘you can not use hawk feathers’ rant … Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mhbeauford (Feb 3, 2012)

fernhills said:


> Very nice, Beautiful.. Is that a 2 piece HF ?.. I have been reading about them. I am very interested in making them, not any where near the art work that you can do, but a little further down the line. There is not to much info out there about 2 piece HF`s.  I have attempted to crudely make a small one, shown in another post. Now that i have seen yours i will strive to make one a little better then the 1st one i did.  Thanks for showing.. Carl



Yes, its 2 piece. The top has to be 1/8" thick or less to pierce, the cutting tip is 1/32" in diameter and about 5/32 long. I have found no tools that will undercut that far, at that angle and that thin. I have turned one piece HFs for piercing up to about 6-7" and open vase and bowl forms larger.

In this piece, the seam is at the knife edge which kind of fools the eye and the seam isn't readily visible. This was cut from one piece of Box Elder and split with a chainsaw, it was too big for my bandsaw (12"). Each half was rough turned, bagged, dried and then finished turned, glued on the lathe for alignmen. Then a small amount of turning was done to true up the edge and shape the center opening, then sanded. Then reversed chucked (pressure chuck between centers), the bottom finished, except for the nub, which was  removed after removing from the lathe. Sanded on the lathe as much as possible, Mylands Celluose sanding sealer applied and finished sanded. After woodburning the feathers, adding color toning with acrylics (airbrush paint, it's thin and translucent) and piercing, it was finished with Deft Spray Lacquer.

Making it from the same block matches the color and grain patterns, except for the chainsaw kerf and truing the edges!!!!


----------



## fernhills (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Carl


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW!!! This is awesome work.  I really like the feathers.


----------



## tim self (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful doesn't describe that one.. excellent execution.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Feb 6, 2012)

Yikes.  That piece is scary good.  Great detail work.  Are the feathers cast in PR or something or are they on top of the wood?


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 6, 2012)

"The feathers are done with a woodburning tool then colored with acrylic." per his post.  They sure look real!  That is some nice art.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Feb 6, 2012)

PaulDoug said:


> "The feathers are done with a woodburning tool then colored with acrylic." per his post.  They sure look real!  That is some nice art.



:redface:  Oops.  Obviously read right over that.  That makes it even more impressive.


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 6, 2012)

Amazing!  What an incredible work of art!  

Ken


----------



## JamesB (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## Toni (Feb 6, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Man I am speechless.  That is just stunning work.



Took the words right out of my mouth!! WOW!!!!


----------

